# Alternative for Metacam?



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

My sisters cocker spaniel is currently on Metacam, and she was wondering if there was a natural or more cost effective alternative to this medication? I thought this would be the best place to ask this question for her. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have meloxicam called in to pharmacy, same medication just seriously cheaper, I paid 9.00 for my scripts at price chopper here.


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the information! I will pass this on to my sister today


----------

